# Umprogrammierung eines vorhandenen Scripts



## Luzifer (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden, der mir ein Script dass ich habe umprogrammiert, da ich leider überhaupt gar keine ahnung von java habe. es ist vllt sogar möglich dass ich hier einen Fauxpas begehe und es sich um javascript handelt... nun dieses Risiko muss ich wohl eingehen. Bei dem Script handelt es sich um eines, dass die größe eines iframes gemäß seines inhaltes anpasst. ich hätte es nun gerne so, dass eine Tabellenzelle angepasst wird. 

btw: ist meine frage überhaupt im richtigen forum?

danke für eure hilfe!!!


----------



## merlin2 (25. Jun 2007)

Wenn man das Skript nicht zu Gesicht bekommt, ist es schwierig, zu sagen, worum es sich handelt. Aber eigentlich gehört so etwas (mit mehr Informationen) nach "Aufgaben und Gesuche", denn du hast keine konkrete Frage.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jun 2007)

Luzifer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: ist meine frage überhaupt im richtigen forum?


Nein, es handelt sich um Javascript, du bist hier falsch.
*verschieb*


----------

